# How I got to a South  Bend



## macrnr (Jun 10, 2012)

Let me get this thing started! 25 years ago I bought a 12" Atlas Lathe that was a basket case. It was missing a lot of parts but I managed to get it working and make a few chips. Enough to get my interest any way. I set that machine aside for 20 years until last year. At that time I had purchased a Enco Compact 5 and a Harbor Freight 9 x 20 lathe at  a government auction. My daughter sold the Enco on Ebay at enough profit where I was able to keep the 9 X 20. With this new machine I was able to finally do all of the things I couldn't on the Old Atlas. We pulled the Atlas out and sold it for parts on Ebay for a very nice profit, thus getting my daughter started on a home business that she is still doing quite successfully. While searching for inventory for my daughter, I came across a South Bend 10 K lathe that was in pristine condition at the government liquidation site. I purchased this machine, and traded the Chinese machine for a drill press. I have been getting this machine tooled up and honing my skills to the point where I am turning out some nice stuff. SWEET MACHINE!! American Iron can't be beat, in my opinion.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 10, 2012)

Lets see that bad boy


----------



## macrnr (Jun 10, 2012)

My Baby! I am in the middle of a project so it is kind of messy. I did learn how to use the taper attachment last week, sweet. The only regret with this machine is the spindle bore is only 3/4", that limits the possibilities.  Oh well, it is a big step up for me.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice looking machine  The through hole won't be that big a deal all the other goodies out weigh that little glitch


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 11, 2012)

sweet.

I agree, going up from an asian 9x20 to an old american iron is a major improvement. 

I find that even having a larger through holes - I still end up wishing it was larger  so don't worry about the 3/4" size... just work around it.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 11, 2012)

PurpLev said:


> sweet.
> 
> I agree, going up from an asian 9x20 to an old american iron is a major improvement.
> 
> I find that even having a larger through holes - I still end up wishing it was larger  so don't worry about the 3/4" size... just work around it.



Yep, learn to love your steady and follower rests. :biggrin:  FWIW - My SB 11" has a 7/8" through hole. 

-Ron


----------

